# Treat for car



## steve17 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just placed order.

Decided to get some Pinnacle Souveran for my black MkV Golf GTI.

Should go nice on top of Megs #21.

Also, to keep her in doors happy some P21S wax for her silver Astra  

I am actually buying the Astra next week from a friend at work, so thats my weekends work mapped out.

Steve


----------



## steve17 (Jun 4, 2006)

Order arrived  

Great service. Ordered Sunday night arrived today.

Cheers


----------

